# Lionel operating gateman and how to connect to ez track



## kiddk1 (Jun 9, 2011)

So now that i have decided to go O scale for my layout, my question is how do I connect my lionel gateman track clip to the Ez Track?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I am assuming you mean fast track?

maybe this will help you?


http://www.lionel.com/products/cata...225DE4-B0D0-205D-B7B009D5589290AA&PageID=1652

I never had anything but tube track. Or is ez track different?


----------



## kiddk1 (Jun 9, 2011)

it may be fast track but mine does not have pins like the ones shown.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You don't connect that 153C to the track, you need the Fastrack actuator.

If your track doesn't have pins, you have a problem, they're required to join the track sections. They're built into Fastrack, they shouldn't be missing.

The picture doesn't look exactly like Fastrack, that's probably the issue. What brand is that?


----------



## kiddk1 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm gone now for the weekend. I'll check when I am back home but im pretty sure that they are not fast track


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't think they are Fastrack either, they just look pretty close to it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I don't think they are Fastrack either, they just look pretty close to it.



I wonder if that is Atlas 3 rail?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

No I don't think it is Atlas either.

Well a picture of Fast track,














The only EZ track I see is for HO.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

OK, it's MTH RealTrax, so I'd look at the MTH site for solutions to work with that track.


----------



## kiddk1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

kiddk1 said:


> Thank you


I looked on the MTH site and it really doesn't tell you how to hook up the accessories.


Once we had a Super mod here named B&M (Boston & Maine), he knew all about MTH.

He still has not been here since 5/8/2011?

Nobody will tell what happened to him??????


----------



## kiddk1 (Jun 9, 2011)

This seems to be the only solution i can come up with
http://www.tandkhobby.com/product-p/40-1011.htm


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think you may want to consider other triggering mechanisms. 

Here's a pair of insulated sections for MTH Realtrax, that might do the trick. 

http://www.jasonstrainshop.com/MTH-RealTrax-Insulated-Straight-Track-Section-Set-40-1029.htm


----------



## kiddk1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks but the gateman assembly works by using the weight of the train, the clip pictured in my first post will not attach to the gray bed which is why I figured to use the standard piece in my last post.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, the gateman doesn't use the weight of the train, it simply uses the voltage supplied by the 153C contactor. The contactor uses the weight of the train, my suggestion is to replace that with an insulated track section.


----------



## kiddk1 (Jun 9, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Actually, the gateman doesn't use the weight of the train, it simply uses the voltage supplied by the 153C contactor. The contactor uses the weight of the train, my suggestion is to replace that with an insulated track section.


Thanks


----------

